# Banner day



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Had a great day at the beach. The water was horrible color, looked like creme soda. Fished for a couple hours without wading out (no one was) then I thought "screw it" and went out in the murkiness. Landed 2 pomps right off the bat then as I was coming back in after throwing a double dropper rig with small fleas I was hit before I got the rod in the holder. Turned out to be a 15 minute fight for my first bull red ever. Left shortly after that to meet friends with 3 pomps total. 
Good times.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope the water clears up a little. last year it was that color a lot from all the rain last year.... More rain on the way and the rivers are still full from the last rains....

Nice redfish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Even though the water didn't look good, it produced a great harvest for you. Beautiful photos and nice report!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's the way to get after em


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go. ! Congratulations on your first bull red.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and grats on the fish!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice Pomps, and real nice bull! Congratulations!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice Fish man! I have yet to catch me a Red.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Any day pomping is a great day!!! Conrats on your harvest man !!!


----------

